

Show HN: Chat with WebSockets - dlubarov
http://jabberings.net/

======
slosh
add embed widgets

~~~
dlubarov
Hm, do you mean something like this (but without the header and footer)?

    
    
      <iframe src="http://jabberings.net/mysite" style="width: 800; height: 300px; border: none;"></iframe>

